# Castlemartin Range, Pembrokeshire. March 2013.



## Bluestone (Mar 10, 2013)

The Castlemartin Army Training Area was established in 1939 and covers 5,900 acres of Pembrokeshire in South West Wales. It is owned by the Ministry of Defence its is located within the Pembrokeshire Coast National Park. The ranges are active for 44 weeks of the year and when in use can include a coastal exclusion zone of some 12 nautical miles off the coast, or as little as 3 nautical miles depending on weapons systems/munitions being used.

Here are a few of the interesting things that I spotted during my visit :




I think we all know what this means .....



Big Brother is watching you .....



Lookout post ?



Just some rubbish on the floor.



Not much of a view, maybe it's a bunker ?



Someone has left the door open.



Devil's Barn Radar, this may still be used, I'm not too sure ....



Another view of the radar.



Not sure what this was, any ideas ?



Remains of another structure on the cliff edge,



Tank tracks.



Tank drivetrain ?



Derelict tanks with loads of bullet holes.



How could I resist ?



Not much left inside.



Be careful where you walk !!!

I hope you enjoy my very first post.

Hopefully I will find something a bit more exciting next time I pop out for a stroll.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 10, 2013)

good work...


----------



## RichCooper (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice first post thx


----------



## HughieD (Mar 11, 2013)

Great first post!


----------



## Andymacg (Mar 11, 2013)

nice pics and a great first post nice to see one of my old stamping grounds ,havent been to castlemartin ranges since the mid 90's where i did my final posting in the army


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 11, 2013)

Great report & photos.


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 13, 2013)

great stuff. I visited the place about three years ago - but i can see you expored parts that i didn't venture into.


----------



## Pedrfardd (May 20, 2013)

Good report ... the tanks are good !!!!


----------



## Big Bill (May 25, 2013)

Great explore and excelent first post!

Many a good time spent there!


----------



## shadowman (Jun 18, 2013)

Tanks are....CVRT Sultan Command Post, CVRT Spartan APC. Tracks look like off Centurion MBT.
More vehicle pictures please


----------

